# Identification Please



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Is there an easy way to identify the year of manufacture of Smiths or Ingersoll pocket watches, I have one which has 70 on the movement and I was led to believe this was the YOM, I am now told you go by the case shape.

Any help would be great-full as it was advertised as a 1950s piece.









Dave S


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> Is there an easy way to identify the year of manufacture of Smiths or Ingersoll pocket watches, I have one which has 70 on the movement and I was led to believe this was the YOM, I am now told you go by the case shape.
> 
> ...


Any photo's?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

This is the movement, Timex, Ingersoll and smiths all used a similar type (I think) this one has 70 stamped on it and I still believe this is the date, sorry or the poor photo.










Sellers Photo










Dave S


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It might be the date, but I'm inclined to think it refers to something else.

I have a Smiths watch with a similar movement but it has 547M stamped in the same place, which is clearly not the year of manufacture.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my timex just hav a V in that position, I don't know how to date them


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> It might be the date, but I'm inclined to think it refers to something else.
> 
> I have a Smiths watch with a similar movement but it has 547M stamped in the same place, which is clearly not the year of manufacture.


Could be 7th month 1954 ?


----------

